# Toymaster War Journalist (with Canon gear). Aka: the coolest action figure ever!



## pdirestajr (Feb 19, 2013)

Since I'm a toy designer during the day, I may need to have this...

http://www.petapixel.com/2013/02/06/war-journalist-a-16-scale-action-figure-of-a-conflict-photographer/


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 19, 2013)

...And it doesn't seem to be available anywhere. Oh well.


----------



## Menace (Feb 20, 2013)

I want one


----------

